# You find a Roman "superhero" doggo. RP [Wonder woman inspired] (details in post)



## chiz (Feb 6, 2018)

so i watched wonderwoman a few months ago and thinking back on it, having a premise along the same lines would be a fun rp to play out.

thats just the framework of the idea, we'll have to fill in some more blanks before starting. im pretty open minded about what we want to include, like the possibility of you actually being the bad guys  instead of the good guys, nsfw stuff, romance or just plain go action.

you can find me on discord: volta#0792
or telegram: smokey_gamingse

story idea below.

My character is Arminus Lucelius Volta, Volta for short. He is the first centurion of Legio XIV Aegyptus. He leads the Eagle cohort / the first cohort. He was called into the army at 16 and after ten years in service he has climbed the ranks, his eagle adorned armour and medals were proof of his glory in battle. He is then betrayed by other centurions and slain. The godess nemesis was engraged at the cowardly centurions had backstabbed their supposed friend. she allowed him to return to gain his revenge as "Damocles", a black clad centurion, forming out of the dark shadows and mists themselves. But before he could gain his revenge the empire fell and rebellions spread across Europa. With everything he ever knew gone and burned he exiled himself into the dark ancient mountains, to forget himself and the world there. until you find him and after some struggle manage to get him to come with you back into the world, for better or for worse.

as he is a magical being he isnt really a "superhero" but he isnt invincible either, he has manifested back into physical form. he doesnt age, but he can definately be killed, but all those medals and all those gold and brass trimmings arent for show, he earned every single one.

(he has short hair, not dreads. it was just for this image  )
www.furaffinity.net: Centurion Volta by centurion.volta






www.furaffinity.net: Patriotic pupper! by centurion.volta


----------



## Universe (Jul 14, 2018)

Hello


----------

